# Forcer synchro par iTunes (pour abonné Mobile Me)



## moonyloony (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Voici mon probleme : je suis abonnee a Mobile Me, donc lorsque je connecte mon ipod Touch a mon Mac, a la rubrique "Infos", je vois que mes contacts (par exemple, c'est valable aussi pour les calendriers) sont synchronises par Mobile Me, et iTunes ne me propose pas de les synchroniser manuellement.

Or il m'arrive d'etre loin du wifi pendant plusieurs jours, et je voudrais pouvoir synchroniser mon iTouch directement avec mon Mac, par itunes, sans passer par Mobile Me.

J'ai cherche un peu partout, mais je ne trouve pas de solution, est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eu et resolu ce probleme ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## MaToNu (27 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi ça encore Mobile me  ? J'ai aussi ça, mais j'ai pas ce genre de problème :S.
Tu peux essayer de voir dans les option de mobile me de ne pas le lancer en première action...


----------



## hugo76 (27 Octobre 2008)

hello,

regarde dans les reglages de ton ipod touch, dans mail, contact / tu dois normalement y trouver ton compte mobile me, tu y accede et tu regle quelles données tu veux synchro contact / calendriers / mails .... et par la suite dans itunes tu devrait retrouver la possibilté de synchroniser manuellement....


en tout cas moi ca marche comme ca sur l'iphone


----------



## moonyloony (27 Octobre 2008)

Excellent, c'est bien ce que je voulais, merci beaucoup !


----------

